# Angler versenkt eigenes Auto im Rhein



## Wertachfischer_KF (18. November 2021)

SO ein Missgeschick ist mir noch nie passiert.  
Ich frage mich gerade, ob der Mann den Bergungseinsatz auch noch selbst bezahlen muss. Oder sind die Kosten wenigstens über die Vollkasko abgedeckt (falls überhaupt vorhanden).


----------



## rippi (18. November 2021)

Bezahlt die Versicherung das eigentlich?


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2021)

Hab mal fast meine 3 Liter Schüssel versenkt (W124)-
auf einer Beton-Slippe-
man war die glatt-
musste immer weiter in die Ostsee für den Anlauf.


----------



## rippi (18. November 2021)

3 Liter? Was für eine große Schüssel ist denn das?


----------



## honig-im-kopf (18. November 2021)

ist mir mit meinem tiguan auch schon fast mal beim slippen passiert -
hatte vergessen, die anfahrhilfe einzuschalten ....


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. November 2021)

Ich bin Handbremsen Fetischist  manchmal zieh ich sie sogar in Autobahn ausfahrten


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. November 2021)

Ich hab genau so schon mal nen Polo im Forellenbach geparkt. Genau so! Der ist nicht komplett abgesoffen, aber da er einen echt steilen Abhang runter ist, war die Bergung kaum möglich und die Karre war dannach Totalschaden.
Versicherung hat's übrigens übernommen.
Habe mich anschließend an die Talsperre zum Angeln fahren lassen. Kein Scherz! Auf den Fluss hatte ich keinen Bock mehr


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. November 2021)

Ja , in der Tat. Habe mich mal fast selbst im Rhein versenkt. 
Kur in Alsbach-Hähnlein nähe Rhein. Geil, die Spinncombo ging natürlich mit auf die Reise.   
Also bereits am zweiten Abend (Dezember) auf zum nahegelegenen Rhein. 
Das Auto auf einem  Parkplatz nur wenige Meter vorm Strom abgestellt. 
War schon ein komisches Gefühl, da der Rhein extrem Hochwasser hatte. 
Die Suche nach einer beangelbaren Buhne nach ca.1 Std. aufgegeben.
Zurück zum Auto - eingestiegen - gestartet - Gang rein und Frustgeladen natürlich gleich richtig Gas gegeben. 
Musste natürlich Einlenken (Fahrtrichtung Rhein), ging nicht! 
Wollte Bremsen, ging nicht!

Was war geschehen? 

Ich hatte mir als Diebstahlschutz fürs Auto ein Lenkradschloss (Stange) gekauft. 
Da stockfinster und ein verlassener Parkplatz, dieses auch zum ersten Mal genutzt / angebracht. 
Beim Einsteigen aber nicht mehr daran gedacht und vor allem, statt an der Kupplung ums Pedal der Bremse gelegt.
Zum Glück hat die Handbremse funktioniert.  Hatte mit den Rädern vielleicht noch einen Meter bis zum Wasser und bei der 
Strömung wäre ich definitiv chancenlos gewesen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> 3 Liter? Was für eine große Schüssel ist denn das?


W124T (Kombi)


----------



## Kauli11 (18. November 2021)

Hoffentlich war das nicht unser User " DRILLSUCHT ". Der geht auch immer nachts los.


----------



## DenizJP (18. November 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Alsbach-Hähnlein


haha ist ja fast Hometown für mich ^^


----------



## Gert-Show (18. November 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich war das nicht unser User " DRILLSUCHT ". Der geht auch immer nachts los.


Drillsucht ist sicher ziemlich außerhalb von diversen Häfen unterwegs.


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Drillsucht ist sicher ziemlich außerhalb von diversen Häfen unterwegs.


Der lässt auch nur Ruten liegen


----------



## Floma (18. November 2021)

So nicht, aber ich angle an einer Neckar-Stelle, an der ein Verwandter als relativer Führerschein-Neuling betrunken und Nachts ins Wasser gefahren ist. Der Alkohol hat ihn möglicherweise gerettet, er ist nämlich ruhig geblieben und dann aus dem komplett vollen Auto raus geschwommen (Führerschein war natürlich weg). Schlechter ist die Stelle aus anglerischer Sicht nicht geworden, besser aber auch nicht.


----------



## Strikebaits (19. November 2021)

Das Fahrzeug hat eine dieser elektronischen Handbremsen. Habe die selbst im Insignia und die sind der letze Scheiss! Man glaubt man hat den Minihebel gezogen was auch stimmt und die Bremse zieht dennoch oft nicht an. Man kriegt auch kein akkustisches Signal bis auf das Surren der Bremse selber, und die Anzeige im Display ist oft verdeckt je nach Lenkradeinschlag. Zumindest im Opel sind diese Handbremsen der letze Müll. Als die Art Bremsen um 2000 aufkamen sind etliche Autos in Flüssen gelandet oder Abhänge runtergemacht. Viele Hersteller haben die Bremsen dann sicherer gemacht...Opel hats verschlafen egal unter welcher Firmenleitung.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. November 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich war das nicht unser User " DRILLSUCHT ". Der geht auch immer nachts los.


Verdammt noch mal, wo ist mein Auto!!!???…


hanzz schrieb:


> Der lässt auch nur Ruten liegen


Da ist was wahres dran, nicht nur am Auto…
Letztens auch noch bei Spotwechsel am neuen Spot angekommen und keine Rute in der Hand, voll dämlich und wieder zurück… Anstatt der Rute ne Frankfurter in der Hand, hat sich ähnlich angefühlt …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. November 2021)

Strikebaits schrieb:


> Das Fahrzeug hat eine dieser elektronischen Handbremsen. Habe die selbst im Insignia und die sind der letze Scheiss! Man glaubt man hat den Minihebel gezogen was auch stimmt und die Bremse zieht dennoch oft nicht an. Man kriegt auch kein akkustisches Signal bis auf das Surren der Bremse selber, und die Anzeige im Display ist oft verdeckt je nach Lenkradeinschlag. Zumindest im Opel sind diese Handbremsen der letze Müll. Als die Art Bremsen um 2000 aufkamen sind etliche Autos in Flüssen gelandet oder Abhänge runtergemacht. Viele Hersteller haben die Bremsen dann sicherer gemacht...Opel hats verschlafen egal unter welcher Firmenleitung.


Warst du das???
Keine Ausreden bitte …


----------



## Strikebaits (19. November 2021)

Nein, denn wie ich schon schrieb ich habn Insignia....Aber, ich war mal auf Usedom mit dem Boot und an einer Slippe ist mir fast das Selbe passiert.

Habe die Bremse gezogen (dacht ich zumindest) und bin raus ausm Auto. Dann hör ichs nur Brüllen...AUTO ROLLT!!!!  

Bin dann rein gehechtet und hab mit der Hand dann die Fussbremse betätigt umd die Kiste irgendwie erstmal zu stoppen. Da ging mir der Arsch auf Grundeis.
Wie gesagt diese Bremsen entscheiden selber ob sie ziehen oder nicht. Ich habs mir jetzt angewöhnt erst das Geräusch der Bremse abzuwarten bevor ich aussteige oder sonnst was. Das ist keine Lösung für einen Autohersteller und die sollten das wissen.


----------



## hanzz (19. November 2021)

Strikebaits schrieb:


> ich habn Insignia


ist das ne Krankheit ? 

ne, sorry. Mal ernst. Kann es sein, dass es ggf eine Rückrufaktion für dein Fahrzeug gab, um das zu beheben ?

Hab bei meinem Fahrzeug keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Strikebaits (19. November 2021)

Ich hab das Problem bei 2 Insignias gehabt. Keine AHnung ob es ne Rückrufaktion gab... Frage an dich, gibt es ein Akkustischen Hinweiss beim Bremse betätigen? Piepton egal was?  Nur es kann nicht im Sinne des Erfinders liegen dass man auf die Bremse selber hört


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Drillsucht ist sicher ziemlich außerhalb von diversen Häfen unterwegs.


Etwa 35min Fußmarsch je eine Richtung, das schafft kein Auto so weit zu rollen …


----------



## hanzz (19. November 2021)

Strikebaits schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem bei 2 Insignias gehabt. Keine AHnung ob es ne Rückrufaktion gab... Frage an dich, gibt es ein Akkustischen Hinweiss beim Bremse betätigen? Piepton egal was?  Nur es kann nicht im Sinne des Erfinders liegen dass man auf die Bremse selber hört


Ne, aber direkte Rückmeldung über eine LED an der Bremse selber.


----------



## Strikebaits (19. November 2021)

Ja, die Anzeige im Display ist  gut und schön, wird aber oft durchs Lenkrad verdeckt.  Das is ja der Knackpunkt mit. Ich meine mittlerweile hab ich mich drann gewöhnt aufs Summen der Bremse zu hören, aber schön is nicht.


----------



## Niklas32 (19. November 2021)

Strikebaits schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem bei 2 Insignias gehabt. Keine AHnung ob es ne Rückrufaktion gab... Frage an dich, gibt es ein Akkustischen Hinweiss beim Bremse betätigen? Piepton egal was?  Nur es kann nicht im Sinne des Erfinders liegen dass man auf die Bremse selber hört


Ist man nicht eigentlich selbst Schuld, wenn man sich nach dem ersten noch einen zweiten kauft?


----------



## thanatos (19. November 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Bezahlt die Versicherung das eigentlich?


wenn sie nicht habgierig und knauserig heißt ( günstig - schlecht versichert - aber tolle Fernsehreklame )
könnte es sein


----------



## Minimax (19. November 2021)

Ich hatte mit dem damaligen Auto der Missus auch mal ne schlimme Sekunde am Flüsschen.
Ich habe dicht am Ufer aufm Feldweg etwas schwungvoll gewendet, und plötzlich wurds an der Hinterachse ziemlich schnell ziemlich Abschüssig, und schön matschig und nasses Gras. Einen Augenblick griffen die Reifen nicht und die Rückwärtsbewegung ging weiter Richtung Flüsschen. Dann gings aber, herrje, hatte ich danach nen Tattermann.
Das ist eins von den Angelabenteuern, die ich zuhause besser für mich behalten habe (genauso wie den überfahrenen/festgekeilten Angelstuhl). Wärs schiefgelaufen, hätt ich bestimmt ganz schön Ärger gekriegt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. November 2021)

Ja, etwas Vergleichbares ist mir auch schon passiert,

ich habe meinen LieblingshakenlöserRotausKunststoff am See vergessen und tagelang geweint...

R.S.


----------



## DUSpinner (20. November 2021)

Vor über 30 Jahren habe nicht nur ich in dem Hafen, wo das Auto versenkt worden ist, erfolgreich auf Weissfische gefischt. 

Am Rhein in der Nähe dieses Hafens bin ich vor vielen Jahren mit meinem Wagen nach einem Hochwasser zu nah ans Ufer gefahren und prompt steckengeblieben. Weit und breit keine helfende Hand. Deshalb alle Fußmatten sowie herumliegende Holzlatten unter den Reifen drapiert. Dann einen schweren Stein aufs Gaspedal gelegt, die Kupplung getreten , den ersten Gang eingelegt, Kupplung komen lassen und dann rausgesprungen um alleine den Wagen anzuschieben. 
Irgendwann bekamen die Reifen Gripp und das Fahrzeug rollte auf den ca. 30 m entfernten Rhein zu. So reaktionsschnell bin ich nie wieder in die offene Fahrertür gesprungen um auf die Bremse zu treten und den Stein zu entfernen. Ging zu Glück gut aus. Bin nie mehr so nah ans weiche Ufer eines Gewässer gefahren...


----------



## hanzz (20. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ja, etwas Vergleichbares ist mir auch schon passiert,
> 
> ich habe meinen LieblingshakenlöserRotausKunststoff am See vergessen und tagelang geweint...
> 
> R.S.


Davon liegen evtl von mir in Duisburg am Rhein auch noch 2,3 rum. 
Vielleicht. 
Erfreut war ich auch nicht. 
Find ich ernsthaft bitterer als n Gufi Abriss. 

Bin mal zur Studi Zeit als Kurierfahrer mit nem langen Golf Kombi in so ner bekackten kleinen engen Straße in Gelsenkirchen rückwärts drei Stufen runter. 
Hinterreifen unten, Vorderreifen oben. 
Nur war jetzt hinter mir kein Platz mehr um weiter zurück zu setzen. 
Die Müllabfuhr war grad da und die 5 Mann haben mal kurz angepackt und der Wagen stand wieder oben. 
6 Mettbröttchen geholt und mit den Kumpels Frühstück gemacht. So is Ruhrpott.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. November 2021)

Die Plaste-Hakenlöser können *bunt* sein, wie sie wollen - die sind zum "verschwinden" gemacht.

Keine Ahnung, warum ich diese kleinen, eigentlich auffälligen Dinger immer verlege - wenn´s auf Weißfisch oder zum Forellensee geht,

habe ich grundsätzlich ein Problem - nämlich keinen Hakenlöser .

Habe mir jetzt mal eine Hakenlöseschere aus Metall besorgt - recht groß und in *funkelsilber. *

Meeeeiiiinnn Schaaaaaatz .... 

R.S.


----------



## Skott (20. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Davon liegen evtl von mir in Duisburg am Rhein auch noch 2,3 rum.
> Vielleicht.
> Erfreut war ich auch nicht.
> Find ich ernsthaft bitterer als n Gufi Abriss.
> ...


Wat hasse auch als Essener in Gelsenkirchen zu suchen? Aber du hast recht, so schlägt dat Herz im Pott...


----------



## Nelearts (20. November 2021)

"Nein, denn wie ich schon schrieb ich habn Insignia....Aber, ich war mal auf Usedom mit dem Boot und an einer Slippe ist mir fast das Selbe passiert."

Ich sach ja immer: Hinter jedem Blitz lauert der Tod!


----------

